# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  DIY CNC laser 1325

## kametoco

linh kiện laser mua của bác Thư cũng lâu rồi mà h e mới tiến hành làm, e sẽ cho ống phóng nằm trên trục X

----------

CKD, katerman, Luyến, mig21, nhatson, phungduchiep

----------


## CKD

Hố hố... gặp đồng minh RC. Cái kit 450 kia là già thế bác.. khủng long hay HK?

----------


## kametoco

kit đó của Tarot, nhưng mà e chưa bay được heli 6ch^^

----------


## Tuanlm

Bộ kit điều khiển máy Laser mua ở đâu vậy bạn? giá bao nhiêu vậy?  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> kit đó của Tarot, nhưng mà e chưa bay được heli 6ch^^


Chưa chơi được 6ch mà Tarot nó bám bụi hết rồi... Bay đi vui lắm.. hồi hợp hơn 4ch nhiều hehe

----------


## kametoco

bay thử mà bị đập chưa có tg sửa lại nên để đó luôn a, e bay 4ch thấy cảm giác thư thái hơn^^
@ Tuanlm e mua lâu rồi của bác Thư có đăng bán trên 4rum hình như khoản 8 - 9tr

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Nhìn thấy thấp thoáng như có chú BeDriver của Nhatson. Chả có nhẽ lại đi đêm ân thầm xin viện trợ?

----------


## kametoco

> Nhìn thấy thấp thoáng như có chú BeDriver của Nhatson. Chả có nhẽ lại đi đêm ân thầm xin viện trợ?


đúng là driver của Nhatson rồi a, e dùng nó cho 2 trục X Y, quá trình nó về đến tay e là là 1 câu chuyện dài

----------


## mig21

Ccũng đang có dự định làm 1 con như bác mà chưa đủ gạo, thôi chờ bác làm xg e học hỏi ít gom đủ gạo rồi làm hihi

----------


## katerman

Mong chủ thớt update tiến triển công việc cho anh em học hỏi ké  :Smile: , trong lúc hóng em xin up vài file về laser em mới tìm được- lười dịch quá,các bác đừng chém nhẹ tay,  :Smile:

----------

CKD, elenercom, kametoco, Mãi Chờ, mig21

----------


## Thach001

Em cũng đang làm con laser này. Nhưng do em tìm được máy cắt bế cũ nên xài làm khung tiết kiệm kha khá. Đồ đạc đã đủ cả (còn thiếu mấy em gương kính chờ bác Thư gửi hehe).
Mong sẽ sớm được chia sẻ cùng anh em. Do thấy bên laser có vẻ ít sôi nổi quá.

----------

CKD, kametoco

----------


## kametoco

e đang lắp đồ điện cho máy nhưng bị thiếu dây cao áp nối từ nguồn đến ống phóng, cần dài khoản 3.5m, các bác biết ở đâu bán loại dây này hay dùng dây j thay thế đc chỉ e với

----------


## Thach001

Dây cao áp này bác liên hệ bác thư có bán đấy

----------


## Thach001

> e đang lắp đồ điện cho máy nhưng bị thiếu dây cao áp nối từ nguồn đến ống phóng, cần dài khoản 3.5m, các bác biết ở đâu bán loại dây này hay dùng dây j thay thế đc chỉ e với


Tiến trình đến đâu rồi bác up cho em xem với

----------


## kametoco

máy của e đã hoạt động đc rồi, cảm ơn bác Thư đã nhiệt tình hướng dẫn, máy vẫn đang chờ e hoàn thiện linh tinh, và thông số cài đặt chạy chưa đc êm

----------

CKD

----------


## kametoco

có bác nào rành về phần mềm PHcad cho máy laser cho e hỏi cách cài thông số, máy của e ở phần Start speed nó không cho cài tốc độ quá 80mm/s (cài quá là nó trở về 20mm/s) nên khắc hình rất chậm.

----------


## Thach001

E không dùng phần mềm này. Nhưng phần mềm của e thấy giao diện cũng giống a á. Bên e thì start speed không aảnh hưởng gì đến tốc độ khắc a ơi. A xem max speed của a là bao nhiêu vậy. 
Thêm một phần nữa là phần mềm của e có bị như sau: khi muốn thay đổi thông số mình gõ thông số mới xong bấm read thì nó nhảy lại thông số cũ. Xong phải gõ lại thông số mới một lần nữa rồi bấm save mới được. A làm thử xem sao.

----------


## kametoco

e cài và cũng hiểu gần hết các thông số trong đó rồi, Star Speed lúc đầu e để cao nên chạy bị mất bước

----------


## thewind258

Bác này từ khâu chuẩn bị đến khâu hoàn thành đều đầu tư quá.

----------


## tanghuynhhuy

Bác có thể cho em xin số của bác thư ko, em đang định làm 1 con giống vậy, nhưng ko biết mua vật tư laser ở đâu

----------


## thucncvt

> Bác có thể cho em xin số của bác thư ko, em đang định làm 1 con giống vậy, nhưng ko biết mua vật tư laser ở đâu


 Em là Thư đây bác cần gì ,tư vấn gì thì alo ,zalo 0909112460 , baner mình treo ở đầu forum đó  *Thucncvt*

----------

